# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  هل الشيخ أبو بكر الجزاءري ما زال حيا أم توفي ؟

## عمرو السنِّي

من كان عنده علم يفيدنا

----------


## أبو عمير اليماني

الذي علمتُه قبل أمدٍ أنه توفي رحمه الله تعالى.

----------


## عمرو السنِّي

رحمة الله تعالي وتجاوز عنه اسأل الله ان يلحقه بالفردوس الأعلي في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

الشيخ الجزائري لا يزال حيًّا، حفظه الله، وأطال في عمره على طاعته.

----------


## عمرو السنِّي

> الشيخ الجزائري لا يزال حيًّا، حفظه الله، وأطال في عمره على طاعته.


الله اعلم

----------


## تمرة الأحباب

*الشيخ حي يرزق وهو نزيل المدينة النبوية , وعمره الآن 97 عاماً , نفع الله بعلمه وختم لنا وله بخير
وقد حضرت له درساً في الحرم النبوي قبل سنتين أو ثلاث ولا أعلم إن كان ما زال يدرس أم لا.*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لا يزال الشيخ - حفظه الله - حيًّا، لكنه لا يدرس الآن.

----------

